
Ted 2019: How to kill a zombie rumour and fix Facebook - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47983756
======
jimnotgym
Related: a specific talk that demonstrates how this can undermine democracy

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19717962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19717962)

